# Fragen zu hosting und shared/private Tomcat



## guest (18. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 allgemeine Frage .
1. Hosting: Wenn ich  meine JSP/Servlet-Application bei einem Provider hoste, brauche ich dann eine eigene Domain (z.b. www.zgueney.de , die Registrierung kostet ja was und außerdem brauche ich das für meine kleine Applikation gar nicht ) oder kann ich auch das folgende umsonst bekommen  (http://zgueney.MeinJSPprovider.de)?

2.Shared/Private Tomcat:
Viele Provider bieten shared/private Tomcat. Was ist denn der Unterschied. Ist es so, dass ich ich bei der shared-Version Tomcat nicht jederzeit hoch- und runterfahren kann, wenn ich will (z.B. nach dem ich eine neue Version meines servlets hochgeladen habe)?

Ich hoffe, die Fragen sind nicht zu blöde gestellt.
Bye


----------



## foobar (18. Okt 2004)

Guckst du hier http://www.jsp-develop.de/hosting/?sessionid=1bedfbfa2cd65c50def0c16162bf2c67


----------



## myFrank (25. Okt 2004)

Hallo,



> 1. Hosting: Wenn ich meine JSP/Servlet-Application bei einem Provider hoste, brauche ich dann eine eigene Domain.....



Ja  :!: 
Eine kostenlose Domain gibt es bei  http://www.nic.de.vu  aber das nützt dir ja nichts. Du brauchst auch noch den entsprechenden Webspace mit Tomcat-Zugriff.  Die meisten Provider bieten Ihre Pakete inkl. einer Domain an.
Provider die Servlet/JSP anbieten findest du über die Domain  http://www.webhostlist.de/host/data/webhosting_suche.php?ref=vollsuche.php3.



> 2.Shared/Private Tomcat:
> Viele Provider bieten shared/private Tomcat. Was ist denn der Unterschied. Ist es so, dass ich ich bei der shared-Version Tomcat nicht jederzeit hoch- und runterfahren kann, wenn ich will (z.B. nach dem ich eine neue Version meines servlets hochgeladen habe)?



Hhmm  :?: 
Keine Ahnung, wir haben Tomcat auf unseren eigenen Servern laufen. 



> Ich hoffe, die Fragen sind nicht zu blöde gestellt.



Es gibt keine blöde Fragen - nur blöde Antworten ...


----------



## meez (25. Okt 2004)

Der Unterschied zwischen shared und private wird wohl sein, dass bei shared  die App.  mit mehreren anderen auf einem Tomcat läuft...Bei private wirst du wahrscheinich einen eigenen Sever (bzw. Port) bekommen und auch vollen Zugriff..


----------



## MPW (21. Dez 2005)

du kannst dir auch jemannden suchen, der einen eigenen Server hat und dir eine kleine Ecke zu verfügung stellst.
Das ist meistens am komfortabelsten und preiswertesten.


----------

